# Just needing some seperation help.



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I've been living common law with a man for 5yrs. Tuesday, 2 out of his 3 kids gave him the ultimatum...her or us. My daughter and I lost. and were asked to leave. I'm devastated and just don't know how to proceed, and have been given 2 months to leave. What do I do? Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You said "her or us" -- doe sthat mean "the kids--a daughter or you?"

If he has asked you to leave, start making preparations, STAt. In fact, I wouldn't delay. Do you have a relative/friend you can stay with?


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

His children said to him..."pick her or us". I'm new to this thread crap and don't have a clue what I'm doing so I apologize. I did just now post more of the situation. He has asked my daughter and myself to move out....I have 2 months to stay here, I begged that for my daughter's sake....to finish the school year.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What is this, Survivor?

One might ask... Why don't they want you and your daughter there? Or are you just wondering what to do with regards to moving out?

As far as moving out goes, talking to a lawyer to find out what your rights and obligations are would be a good first step. If you've only been together for 5 years, there might not be too much help available from him, unless he's willing to voluntarily help. Do you have the resources to move out on your own, like a job, some money set aside, etc? Or as JB says, family or friends? Does he own the house in his name, or is it jointly owned (or rented)?

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, saw on the other thread what's up... I agree with the other posters there. My other advice still stands.

C


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know but this just solidifies my opinion that this man is a piece of crap. Please don't ever take him back.


----------

